# Laundry service in Motor City



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good, reliable laundry service that will do home collection and delivery to Motor City?

Tried a forum search, and could only find an old thread about laundry service in the Greens - hopefully somebody has some more up-to-date info.

Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I am surprised - usually the reception of buildings are full of flyers from everything from laundry to pizzas.

Champion cleaners are all over the place and we used them for dry cleaning but had in emergencies (when Mrs TWG was away and I cba to use the washing machine as it involves ironing afterwards)

They are in Spinneys in Motor City and may collect if requested


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Whilst I am not giving them a recommendation a quick Yellow Pages *search* came up with...

1-800-Drykleen
Shop # 2, Ground Floor, Apex Atrium Building, Motor City, Dubai
Landmark: Next Spinneys Supermarket
P.O.Box: 127235, Dubai
Tel: +971 4 3741928
Fax: +971 4 3746170

You'll need to call them to see if they do collect/deliver.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Got plenty of fliers from different places, and can find plenty listings in google etc, but was looking for a recommendation (or an advice on who to avoid...) as I have no idea if any of them are actually any good or not - would prefer not to send stuff for cleaning and get it back ruined.

I don't mind dropping stuff off, it's the collecting that is a problem (only have a small car, so can't hang things up properly after collecting, which results in stuff getting creased on the way back)


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

I live in sports city near and those are the flyers I got

Kuwait Laundry 04-2637702
bright look laundry 04-4539896
never tried them before though

the one I tried is cheap but always late and I am forced to call them, I can't find the card if I do i will post it here.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I can recommend the ones by Spinney's they worked for us when we were stuck between places and hung on to clothes for us for longer than planned without complaint.


----------

